# A Close Call Today ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well .. I've been keeping a secret .. haven't even taken pictures .. was waiting until banding day ..

Two of my SENIOR rescued racing pigeons hatched a baby this past Tuesday (Nov. 27). There were two eggs, but the second egg didn't hatch. The parents of the baby are a 1993 SLO bird (the Mom) and a 1999 BAK bird (the Dad). All was going just ever so well until late this afternoon.

I checked on the happy pigeon family about 2 PM and then left for about 3 hours to run errands and do other equally annoying stuff. When I got back, I went out to see if all was well with Mom, Dad, and baby .. YIKES!!! There was no baby. I just about had a heart attack.

Once I got my wits about me, I spotted the baby about 6 feet away from the nest and looking not so very good. I scooped the baby up to find it cold, mouth breathing, blood in mouth, and scrapes or peck wounds on the body. I was FURIOUS towards whichever bird(s) had done or caused this.

Off baby and I went to the ICPU (Intensive Care Pigeon Unit) for cleaning up a bit and then warming. I have been frantically checking on baby every 30 minutes, and so far, all is well. I hope to reunite the family in the morning.

I guess this will teach me not to keep a precious baby a secret here .. 

Pictures are coming, I promise (assuming all is really well), but I really wanted to proudly present my very first purebred racing pigeon with band on and proud parents standing by.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

OMG Terry, that was a really close call.  I'm amazed that mom is still laying eggs. She is '93, that makes her about fourteen. Yikes! Do let us know how baby is doing. Am sending good thoughts your way that all will be well.

Margaret


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Hey coming from another '93 er It is hard to see this kind of thing happen to anyone... LOL. First off... was it in an individual breeding loft of with alot of birds? Second by slo bird... what club is that btw... curious... and if you ever have a good pair of birds you want to breed out of have them lay the eggs (infusing them with there genes.... =) ) and then you need to give the eggs to foster parents it give the two baby pigeons a better chance at life. The problem with birds from older breeders is they just are all around weak... this is because there parents didnt have the capacity to raise them at full speed. So if they have the genes and a good foster parents you can get young health pigeons from your older breeders just like you could 10 years ago from them... =)


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Poor little guy  I hope he heals up! You know these guys are hardy!
pics asap please!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the well wishes all .. the baby is now toasty warm, breathing normally, and sleeping soundly. I hope all will be as well in the morning.

Matt .. both the parents are AU banded racing pigeons. The SLO band is from the San Luis Obispo RPC and the BAK band from the Bakersfield RPC. Both of the parents came from a school project (Eleanor Roosevelt) that shut down and had to place all the birds. I ended up with most of them.

Your comments and advice are certainly good. 

I've had all these birds (and many other retired racing and show birds) for a long time, and there has not even been one egg produced. When I realized that this pair had nested and had started incubating the eggs, I just let them go, and we got one baby out of it. Last year, my 20 year old racing pigeon and his fantail mate (who is about 8 years old) also nested and produced two young for me. I generally do not allow my birds to produce babies as there are so very many birds needing homes, but once in awhile, the birds and the circumstances just make my heart and mind ignore the fact that we shouldn't be having babies .. then we have babies .. but only a very few.

Hopefully this little one will be just fine, and I will have accidentally produced my first purebred racing pigeon  

Terry


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Hope that the little baby recovers from his trauma soon. What a way to start life! 

Won't the parents defend their baby when he's being attacked?

Suzanna


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES, Terry! What a scary thing to happen!

I, too, hope the baby will be OK! The first thing that DID go through my mind was whether the parents thought the baby was "sick" or something and shoved it out of the nest!! Certainly hope not!!

Sending WARM HEALING THOUGHTS with love and hugs!!

Will sure be looking forward to positive updates!!

Shi


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh boy, Terry, that was close.

I hope the baby will be just fine.

Can't wait to see the pictures.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That certainly was a heart stopper. I too hope your precious pure-bred racing oops baby is fine in the morning. 

Do you have any idea if the baby fell or was removed from its nest by force?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Glad you got back in time. Too bad you had to have a rescue from within; there's enough rescue needs going on outside your house without having things happen at home.

Best wishes for all,

Larry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations on the new baby and on saving it, Terry! Maybe all pijies were just extra aggressive that day, I found a baby in the middle of the tent under same conditions the day before yesterday. She was pecked and bleeding on her head, cold as ice, and I thought she was dead. But I know the drill and brought her in and slowly warmed her up on the heating pad and later she gobbled down Kaytee and today is fat, warm and sassy. I don't know who her parents are, there are no other babies in the loft and I hadn't heard her peeping so they were hiding her somewhere very well.  I'm really glad to hear your baby is doing well and thank goodness you found her in time!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again everyone for your comments and well wishes for the baby. The baby seems to be doing fine today. I have set Mom, Dad, and Baby up in a large carrier and am really hoping that the parents will resume taking care of the little one. I have fed it a couple of times today just to be sure and have been checking every few minutes to be sure that the parents have reclaimed their little one. So far it looks like they are doing their job just fine. The baby is warm and full as a little tick as of a couple of minutes ago. Even if it ends up that I have to take over the parenting, the little one has had the benefit of being parent raised for about 5 days.

I think Cherub or Blackfeather (both young males who think they are hot stuff) probably challenged the Daddy bird and in the fracus, the baby got rolled or perhaps actually flung out of the nest and then got dragged or rolled under the birds that were squabbling and ended up way away from where it should have been.

Anyway, all seems fine right now, and I will keep you posted. I really hope the bands arrive tomorrow as the baby is getting quite large, and I need to get the band on ASAP.

I'm glad you found your little one in time, MJ, and that it is doing well.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear the update, I love them when the babies are SO full they have to sleep it off, like they are drunk.  

Good news to hear the family is back together and that all is well.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow - scarey!!!!! So glad the calvary (you) arrived it time! Sure hope the parents continue raising the baby so that isn't added to your very full to-do list! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

At last check about 10 minutes ago neither parent was on the baby, so it has gone back into a nice little heated nest inside for the night. We'll see how it goes tomorrow. It's too cold here tonight to take a chance with the little one. The baby's crop was full, though.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oye Terry,


Just what you needed..!

Wow, good thing you spotted it in time...


Poor little bug, a 'Close Call' indeed...!


Been in the mid 30s at night here...windy and rainy lately too...likely not much warmer there where you are...


Brrrrrrr!!!!!


Good luck with the little tyke..!



Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Phil .. so far. so good, but I'm definitely on "baby watch" for at least a little bit. Then it's either back to Mom and Dad, or I am a new Mama.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...I will keep a Cigar handy...uhhhhh, 'pink' or 'blue' band???



Lol...

Phil
l v


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Terry,
So glad you found this precious little one in time!
Looking forward to your updates & photos.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I put the baby back with the parents early this morning. Daddy fed the baby right away and was sitting on baby as he should at the last check. I guess Mom, Dad, and I will be kind of sharing the baby raising duties.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh good...


Two Beaks are better than one pair of hands, any day..!

Two Beaks AND a pair of hands, best of all...


Phil
l v


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Terry,

Wishing this little one all the best! Looking forward to pics.

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YES!  

Looking forward to continued good rearin' news!!

With love, hugs and scritches to all!!

Shi
& Squeaks (now back in daddy mode)


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Congratulations Grammy/mommy *

WOW! What a surprise to see that your 'oldies' had given you such a precious gift....sorry about the one egg, but thrilled for you about the new baby and that you were able to get to him and nurse him back to health! I'm glad it wasn't his mom or dad that kicked him out of the nest!!! That would be doubly heartbreaking!!!

So glad that his mom/dad were happy to see him this morning and are caring for him. Can't imagine the work it must be to take care of this tiny baby....thank God he has you for part-time Mommy/Grammy!!!

I agree with you about the breeding thing, however, we're entitled to a few blessed events of our own especially you who has done sooooo much for the cause of our feathered friends....this was definitely a special gift for all you do for so many others!!!

Hoping the bands get to you asap also!!! 
Looking forward to pics and have you named him yet???

This was really good news for me today Terry, Thanks for sharing!
I'm in bed today after having a tooth extraction....ugh! Stupid me forgot to stop my daily aspirin 4 days ago, so made the procedure/recovery tough...would never admit my doing that to my patients!!! Also, the brand new heater I purchased for the Co-Hop broke...I freaked when I saw their water dishes partially frozen. I had to quickly give them the Bun's heater and give the Bun's my heater. Hopefully the new one will arrive soon! They seem to have faired well even though the temp. went down to 26 degrees.  

I'll keep checking back here...hope your having fun with your new baby and that all is going well!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> I'm in bed today after having a tooth extraction....ugh! Stupid me forgot to stop my daily aspirin 4 days ago, so made the procedure/recovery tough...would never admit my doing that to my patients!!! Also, the brand new heater I purchased for the Co-Hop broke...I freaked when I saw their water dishes partially frozen. I had to quickly give them the Bun's heater and give the Bun's my heater. Hopefully the new one will arrive soon! They seem to have faired well even though the temp. went down to 26 degrees.


(side note;
UGH on the tooth extraction - double UGH! That is one of my private worst fears. Never had it done, hope I never do!

What sort of birdies are they? If the are any variety that can occur naturally in your climate they'd probably be fine even without a heater. I fuss and worry and use a sealed oil heater in my loft too, but I think they'd be OK without any heat and right now we've got *high* temps around 25, brrrrrrrrrr!  poor birdies! They're out of the wind and have shelter, and somehow the wild ones manage without that, tho' I hate to think about how cold they must be. I can't imagine how such teency things as chikadees manage in such weather! They must be miserable?)


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

wow lost this one for a little while but going way back I thought it was a slo band... Im form paso robles and I know all the guys down there in slo. Do you know Mike Brazil?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TheSnipes said:


> (side note;
> UGH on the tooth extraction - double UGH! That is one of my private worst fears. Never had it done, hope I never do!
> 
> What sort of birdies are they? If the are any variety that can occur naturally in your climate they'd probably be fine even without a heater. I fuss and worry and use a sealed oil heater in my loft too, but I think they'd be OK without any heat and right now we've got *high* temps around 25, brrrrrrrrrr!  poor birdies! They're out of the wind and have shelter, and somehow the wild ones manage without that, tho' I hate to think about how cold they must be. *I can't imagine how such teency things as chikadees manage in such weather!* They must be miserable?)


Check out the thread called Rambling on about Birds & Squirrels in the Story & Picture secton by Paws. He lives in Alaska and they have COLD. He also feeds Chickadees, along with others... 

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Matt D. said:


> wow lost this one for a little while but going way back I thought it was a slo band... Im form paso robles and I know all the guys down there in slo. Do you know Mike Brazil?


I don't personally know Mr. Brazil but do know that this SLO bird was donated by him to the Eleanor Roosevelt School Project. When the school project had to close down any of the birds that were not able to be placed locally came to me.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Baby Pics!*

There are some pictures of the little racing pigeon baby in this series along with a few others .. http://www.rims.net/2007Dec03

Thanks for the continued well wishes everyone. The baby is just chock full of food and there is a LOT of seed in that little crop now. The parents are doing a bang up job of feeding but are letting the baby get too chilled for my liking. I'm putting the baby in a heated nest at night and returning it to the parents during the day.

Sorry for your tooth and heater difficulties, Christin.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pdpbison said:


> ...I will keep a Cigar handy...uhhhhh, 'pink' or 'blue' band???
> 
> Lol...
> 
> ...


Turns out, the band is actually white .. see the pics ..  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Your little racing baby is a most darling little dumpling, looks quite fat and happy.  Love the new white bands. Make sure to try it on every day, because its the day you might miss that is the one where it will fit. I have had a couple that I had to get the vaseline out to slip the band on.  

The parents are beautiful checks. That baby can't help being beautiful!

I'm so glad you caught the park pigeon, GREAT job! I bet he was quite relieved to have the fish line removed.

Hope the baby with splay legs will heal. It is SO cute. Perhaps some Rubbermaid shelf lining and taping it daily. I know you have enough to tend too, and keeping tape on these youngsters can become quite a job. You probably are giving extra calcium also I'm sure.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Such a cutie Terry  And soooo glad to hear/see the baby is doing so much better! What a scare though. Have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, the baby just stole my heart. Amazing birth, considering the mom's age.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

The racing baby is a cracker!! Soo cute and plump!! Be sure to post a pic when you get that band to stay on!

Good work with the fishing line bird and good luck with the cutie who has splayed legs.

Lindi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That baby looks fast even sitting still! Hope it continues to thrive! 

Glad you caught that pigeon hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

It's a 'Licorice Baby'..! ( Thats what I call them when they are all black skin, black Beak, black Feets...)


Lol...He sure is lovely, and looking very contented...

Congratulations once again..!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again, everyone. All is well with this little one (yes, I will be coming up with a name soon). S/he is now 100% under the care of the natural parents .. being fed so well that I've been a bit concerned a couple of times and also now being kept warm enough for my standards (like I really counted in the equation). I'm still being a worry wart Grandma and checking often ..

The band fell off again today, so we shall try again tomorrow ..

The black skin, legs, and feet are interesting as most have pink if I am recalling all the babies correctly .. perhaps not .. we shall see .. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Now Officially An AU Banded Pigeon ..*

The little racing pigeon baby is now officially banded as AU 2007 TUL Tulare 3073. The band stayed on just fine this morning.

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations to AU 2007 TUL Tulare 3073 on your banding day!!   

And to the joint efforts of Terry and S/he's parents!

Lindi


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

YEY, AGAIN! 
Nice news after awaking back to the land of the living!!!
So funny that I kept trying to sign in to post last evening and kept getting the password wrong! LOL No pain though with great meds.!!! Now just on Advil which is ok. 

The pics are sooooo adorable and I think Phil came up with a pretty good idea for a name, 'Licorice' if you haven't come up with one yet.
That little kid is soooo perfectly beautiful and I'm sooooo excited for you! Please give him pecks from us especially on those little boo-boos!

Amazing about your capturing that poor little guy in the park. How awful about the fishing line and sinker on his legs....those pics made me so sad, but then happy that you untangled him. I'm sure he was just awaiting you to scoop him up saying, " Scoop me up...the word around here is that you're a Birdie Angel"!

I'm not sure if I remember where the splayed legged baby came from...Hmmm.
I'll have to back up on the thread to see if you mentioned about him. He's a cutie too! I'll pray about his little legs. 

I'm praying for you as well that everything continues to go fun and great!
I can't let any of my guys hatch any newbies....I'm sweating just reading some of these posts!!! Still having nightmares about the baby with the feeding tube that broke and slipped into its crop! UGH!

Definitely will be looking for pics of both those little kids as they grow up...so nice of you to share this event with everyone! Also that his little band is secured! What's AU stand for?

Snipes, the 2 guys that stay in the outdoor gazebo are a one-legged feral and a red/wht. Nun. I've been trying to keep it at 40 degrees so the water doesn't freeze. I know the feral would be ok...just not sure about the Nun because I'm unaware of his living conditions prior to his flying to my front yard last Aug. The temporary heater has been keeping it at 38 degrees so the water dishes have been fine. Thanks for your inquiry/advice.
Have no fear, just take care of your teeth daily and do not grind teeth to avoid dental probs. ...I am obsessive about flossing/brushing, however, cracked a molar straight down into the root while grinding my teeth during the time I was searching for Ally....didn't even realize I was doing such until horrible pain came upon me. My lips were also pretty cut up from biting.
All is well now!

Shi, thanks for recommending the great thread by Paws...I enjoyed reading it last evening and finishing this evening. Very talented writer whom should definitely publish!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks all! Hmmmm .. Licorice .. that's a pretty good name for this little one or probably will be once it is no longer fuzzy yellow  The skin is definitely black on this little tyke.

All is still well .. the eye with the injury below it was matted shut this evening but seems to be fine once I washed it out and put eye ointment on.

The band has stayed on all day today, so I think s/he is definitely now officially a banded pigeon!

AU stands for the American Racing Pigeon Union. Their website is at http://www.pigeon.org.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wishing all the best healing for your little one, Terry!!

I think Licorice is a great name too!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, little Licorice was sound asleep under Mom at last check about 20 minutes ago. Hopefully that eye will be all cleared up in the next day or two, and we can then get on with just watching the little cutie grow up. I must say that SLO and BAK (the parents) have done a really stellar job with their baby considering the rocky start and being moved and everything.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I'm glad to hear baby is doing well and is officially a member of the AU, I appreciate the updates. I love that name Licorice. Hope the eye clears up quickly for the obvious and also so you have one less critter to worry about. Don't forget to take care of yourself now, somewhere in all your busy time.


Christin, I'm glad your are doing better, I can understand as I'm also obsessive with the whole routine of brushing, flossing, and etc. It's not fair to have something like that happen, out of worry, and not even know you are doing it.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

So glad to little guy/girl continues to do so well  Licorice is a great name - really does fit him/her. I'm sure s/he'll grow up to be a beauty too! More positive thoughts & prayers going out now


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

speaking of black legs on a pigeon , I have an all white pigeon with one red or pink leg and the other one is black lol I thought it was funny so I named it checkers though I think his black leg is much lighter now since he/she doesnt stand out as much as it once did  cant wait to see that baby of yours in full feather ,sounds like a little tuffy to me warm growing wishes sent your way


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Terry!

Praying that all is going well with baby Licorice! That is such a cute name and so fitting for that little sweet pea! Credit to Phil for coming up with it!
Also so cute is the name Checkers Lokotaloft gave to the pidgie with red and black legs! There sure are alot of creative members here...just wondering how many are left-handed!....I am! You know, Lefties are the only people in their right minds!!! LOL We should start a 'lefty' thread!!!

Licorice and the splayed legged guy are so Blessed to have you to take care of them so well!

Looking forward to more updates with pics!

Blessings to babies and parents!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Little Licorice is doing well. The skin is, however, now pink and not black  I think we'll stick with Licorice for the name anyway. Will get new pics this weekend!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

That just means he'll be 'Good N' Plenty'! LOL 
Glad all is well and hope you're also getting some R&R with a good book or movie!
Have a relaxing night!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Baby Licorice - 15 Days Old*

http://www.rims.net/Licorice15Days

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

What a cutie..!


Phil
l v


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Already an aristocratic air about this young bird!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Very cute indeed.  Love the seasonal background


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Licorice is a great name for that little one. How cute. Continued luck on the growth and health of Licorice!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

He is a darling. Thanks for the pic Terry.

Margaret


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Awwwww....he is sooooo kissable!
If it warmed my heart so to see his cute little body and sweet eyes, I can only imagine how he steals your heart, Terry!
S/He seems to be thriving well and so alert and cozy....but I wouldn't expect anything less from having such a loving Grammy!
Thanks for sharing your joy with us! So happy to know my first little birdie from birth even if only via pics!
Still praying that the other baby is doing ok with his legs. ???
All is well with my birdie and other kids here...all happy, safe and sound! AMEN!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Nice to have a little blue-blood "prince" or "princess" isn't it? He/she sure is a cutie!

I also hope the splayed leg youngster is adjusting well.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a sweet baby!! We got our first egg Monday night, so the new breeding season is officially under way!! YEAH!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Delicious Licorice.  

He is so serene looking. Little stubby tail. Sigh.......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking, everyone. Baby Licorice is a sweet natured and pretty calm little one. Now that Renee and probably others have their birds starting to get into the swing of things, it won't be long before we have lots of cute babies to look at.

King and Elvee's youngster with the crippled legs and feet is doing well. There has been no improvement in the legs or feet of this little one, but it remains a happy and otherwise healthy youngster.

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my - just makes ya wanna snuggle  I just love those little fuzzy yellow feathers - look so very soft. So glad s/he is doing so well!



CHRISTIN RN said:


> That just means he'll be 'Good N' Plenty'!


That is just too funny  Maybe that could be his/her middle name (hmmm... do you give pijies middle names  )


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Terry,

Love the latest pic of little licorice! Really cute   !

Lindi


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Terry!

I'm glad to see that all is well with your little Licorice but was sad about the other one (name?)...King & Elvee's baby...I didn't know that the legs/feet were crippled! I was praying for his/her legs to get straight, goes to show how much I know! I'm glad s/he is doing well and happy otherwise!
I'll keep praying that the little legs and feet get healed!!!





Dezirrae said:


> That is just too funny  Maybe that could be his/her middle name (hmmm... do you give pijies middle names  )


Dezirrae...glad you got that one...for anybody who is too young to remember, 'Good N' Plenty' was licorice candy coated in pink and black....I really loved the 'Good N' Fruity' kind...wonder if they still sell that....remember the song?, "Choo Choo Charlie was an engineer....etc. LOL

Don't know about a middle name for pidgies, I guess it depends how many one has! LOL Or, could use for the next baby!

BTW...Rally and Ally are named after the Honeymooners...Ralph & Alice!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> I'm glad to see that all is well with your little Licorice but was sad about the other one (name?)...King & Elvee's baby...I didn't know that the legs/feet were crippled!


King and Elvee's youngster will be Elvis if it's a boy or Eliza if it's a girl .. at the moment, I think it's a boy.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for looking, everyone. Baby Licorice is a sweet natured and pretty calm little one. Now that Renee and probably others have their birds starting to get into the swing of things, it won't be long before we have lots of cute babies to look at.
> 
> King and Elvee's youngster with the crippled legs and feet is doing well. There has been no improvement in the legs or feet of this little one, but it remains a happy and otherwise healthy youngster.
> 
> Terry




So Terry, 


What happenned then with King and Elvee's prior Home?


Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pdpbison said:


> What happened then with King and Elvee's prior Home?
> 
> Phil
> l v


Anton contacted me saying that he didn't feel he and his family could continue to care for King, Elvee, and the two offspring that arrived with them. I'm very grateful that Anton loved these birds enough to bring them back to me. 

I must say that King and Elvee are a lean, mean, breeding machine .. I had to replace two eggs today as Elvee and King were ready to be making two more babies.

The one youngster that has no "issues" is wild as a little March hare and is acclimating into a group for release at the duck pond park. Little Elvis/Eliza will be a permanent pet here as will King and Elvee .. both King and Elvee are non-flighted due to wing injuries. 

Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

wow... well thats good to hear. Good luck!


----------

